# Baker21, dooka, Summit Detailing and Pro Valeting vs Fiat 500 by Diesel....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well.......:wave:

It's been a while since I have posted a write up and it's also been a while since I was back at dooka HQ with Rob so with that in mind this thread should change those milestones........:thumb:

So a few months ago my partner changed her motor and while we looked to get the best one for the right price when not buying new you are always going to have to put a few things right.......

One the the things to put right were a well needed detail and to make it more enjoyable I asked Chris from Summit Detailing to join on the road trip to dooka HQ to meet up with Rob for some 'Detailing Anthems' and a catch up.........:car:

On Saturday morning we made the trip up to Northampton and arrived with the car looking as follows:







Rusty trim:





The dreaded number plate sticky fixers:











Silicon back to black trim marks:

















The mighty 1.2 engine:





With plenty to do, we got cracking...........

*The Detail Process:*

*Day One:*

Now as there was 3 of us we thought we could take it nice and easy and have some fun with the detail, which I am sure you will see in the pictures but at the same time I wanted to rectify some body shop work, deep clean and lay down some serious protection for the daily usage it's getting.



So first up was to rinse the car:





Next up we broke out the dooka buckets to wash the car using the two bucket method using AG Shampoo and some dooka Woolie Wash Pads:





The car was then rinsed again and an application of Iron-X was applied:



The car was rinsed again and then we applied some AS Tardis:



Some stubborn spots were removed with some more AS Tardis and microfibres and then the car was rinsed:



Next up we clayed the car with some Bilt Hamber Auto Clay using some Dodo Born to Be Slippy as lube:



Then we completed the final rinse and moved the car inside the unit:





At this point it was time to show your guys our new Waterproof jackets:



Then after a cracking cup of tea and some biscuits it was time to get the car on jacks and axle stands with the wheels off:



With the wheels off I was banished outside to get cracking on the wheels:







I cleaned the wheels with some AS Smart Wheels, Iron-X and some AS Tardis and managed to get them looking a little more respectable:



These were then sealed up with some G-Techniq C5:



Meanwhile 'The Professionals' were making some good progress on the paintwork:







Before:



50/50:



After:



Before:



After:



Chris was making some good progress down the Driver's Side:





Then Rob took over the camera, doing his promotional bit for Flex:



Time for another tea break and looking sharper:







When we returned I cracked on cleaning the exhaust:



Rob obviously had the camera at this point:











Rob then got back to what he does best - Before:



After requiring further improvement:



Chris was also doing his bit:



Now granted the brakes on the Fiat aren't the best but I wanted to make them look a little bit more respectable and with time on our side, I cleaned the calipers and drums, sanded them down and painted them with some Hammerite Smooth Silver paint:



Nothing amazing and a quick job but should make them look better once the wheels are back on.........

I then picked up the Makita and machined the Rear Lamps, which were in a bad way - Before:



After:



Rob meanwhile was breaking out the sandpaper and wet sanding some deep scratches by the driver's door handle:



Chris was doing a sterling effort and was now on the bonnet:





Then we had a guest appearance from Pro-Valeting's own Roy Kunz who decided he couldn't not pick up a machine and started refining Rob's panels:



Rob then moved back onto complete the passenger side:







Meanwhile I took charge of the taligate with the Makita adding some gloss back into the paintwork:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

As always Rob got hold of the camera and out came the dooka Duster:









I then moved onto the bumpers:





Roy was refining the bonnet:



Chris was taking the glory on Rob's side:





A quick check 'dooka style' on the bonnet:



At this point we decided to head out with Roy, which was awesome as it was a ride in my old Superb, to LJ's for the famous 'dooka Burger' with a lovely Double Decker Milkshake:





After stuffing ourselves Roy dropped us back off at dooka HQ for Rob, Chris and I to seal the car before we called it a night.

Happy with the results it was time to lay down some protection so we completed an IPA wipe down and broke out G-Techniq EXO:





Chris laid down some protection on the interior mats:



Then treated the windows to some 'Ducks Back:





Then some G-Techniq G5 on the side windows:



The paintwork was looking good now:



Rob was making the final touches on the EXO front:





My turn to get him back on the dooka duster front:



Followed by a celebration dance:



Including the wheels:



We then decided to clean the wheel arches now the dirt had dried with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush, these were then treated to some CG Bare Bones:



Quick check of things:



The wheels were then put back on, torqued up and tyres dressed with some AS Highstyle and we left the car looking as follows for that evening:







































*Day Two:*

On Sunday morning we got up early to put the finishing touches to the Fiat.......:detailer:

I got cracking with George vaccing the interior while Chris took care of the leather some a scrubbing brush and some Megs APC:



Then it was time to tape up and apply some G-Techniq C4 to the window rubbers and external trim:

During:



50/50:







*The Results:*

*Inside:*



























*Outside:*



























Massive thanks go to Chris at Summit Detailing for making the long journey with me and as always providing some great laughs including finishing the 'dooka Burger' in record time!!

Also massive thanks go to Rob at dooka Detailing for allowing us to use dooka HQ, providing some laughs and plenty of tea as that's his forte......:thumb:

Big thanks to Roy for popping over and lending a hand and giving us a lift in the old Superb to LJ's........:thumb:

Finally thanks to my partner for allowing me to spend some time with the Fiat and hopefully it looks a little better than when you picked it up.......

Comment's welcome as always........


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice write up bud, enjoyed that..
A very enjoyable weekend, allowing Chris the privilege to use such a quality machine ..

She didn't turn out bad for an enhancement. Look forward to the next one..









PS. They make me take pictures of them with dusters etc in strange places, Honest ..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work guys, detailing and banter is always a winner


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Superb as always boys, great work! :thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Cracking write up and the car looks spot on, great read!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

top work guys


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cracking write up with great banter top job lads :thumb:


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent write up, banter and results


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Good work as always...... Very unusual colour for the 500..... It really suits it, and makes a change to the normal white choice.


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

Excellent write up as always fella's!! I wish there were more of this type of write up on detailing world!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work and write up as always..and very nice colour too:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like a great time had by all 500 turned out nice, nice write up Simon.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Nice job.
It looks as though the back of the vehicle is supported solely by a couple of trolley jacks though.
Hope HSE don't pay a visit.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job guys and loved the wright up


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great write up. Looks great. 

No wonder though when the green machine done most of the work. Lol

The artists choice.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice looking car, looks so much better now. Fantastic right up, thanks


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great read guys and cracking work!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb work guys, just goes to show what a proper detail can do to transform a car. :thumb:

Nice choice of car too.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great work, wouldn't like your electricity bill though, lol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Full of awesomeness as ever guys  Great Thread 

How did you deal with the 'rusty trim'? and the front bumper trims (either side of plate recess) look watermarked/stained, are they supposed to be like that?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Full of awesomeness as ever guys  Great Thread
> 
> How did you deal with the 'rusty trim'? and the front bumper trims (either side of plate recess) look watermarked/stained, are they supposed to be like that?


Not a lot we could do with those, they have been stained by the previous owner, I am not that fussed about them and it adds to the 'Diesel' look.

We will more than likely get the wheels and trims done in the future........:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work! seemed a lot of fun during the detail!


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

got to say guys i read most of your threads with great eagerness, love the work you turn out, but this has got to be the best thread to date, ive seen you guys handle some serious performance machinery as far as cars go, but you can see the "fun" in this detail and at the end of the day, whats better than 4 mates having a good old mess about and getting the job done at the same time, absolutely spot on guys.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

nice work
any chance of a few more pics lol


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A great team effort a little gem now, thanks for sharing.

John Tht.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

what an epic write up. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

smashing work :thumb: look very smart this special edition, I was considering one once over, must be rare as most seem to be green. Think Brown and Black and Blue were also available. 

Random one this, i know prob not you but previous owners and a bit OCD on my behalf, seems a bit odd to have mudflaps on the rear but not the front?


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Rob. Ken from Northampton. Picked up a couple bits from you outside your unit. Had the civic and then the Audi A3. Crackign job you did on the car. Looks splendid. 

I've got a couple days off this week, fancy doing my car? I can obviously help.

Beer money involved


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Unreal turn around, brilliant effort guys, really looks the part now. Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> smashing work :thumb: look very smart this special edition, I was considering one once over, must be rare as most seem to be green. Think Brown and Black and Blue were also available.
> 
> Random one this, i know prob not you but previous owners and a bit OCD on my behalf, seems a bit odd to have mudflaps on the rear but not the front?


You would be suprised how many of these Diesel editions you see on the road........:car:

Agreed on the mudflaps but they do not make any front ones for the Fiat 500, OEM or aftermarrket. You can buy Ford KA ones but these do not fit properly so we have to go with what we have, normally I would remove the rears but they do go a long way to keep the rear end clean.....:thumb:



Schizophonic said:


> Hi Rob. Ken from Northampton. Picked up a couple bits from you outside your unit. Had the civic and then the Audi A3. Crackign job you did on the car. Looks splendid.
> 
> I've got a couple days off this week, fancy doing my car? I can obviously help.
> 
> Beer money involved


Best contact Rob on his mobile as I believe he may not respond quickly on here and also his PM box is full.......:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

recarouk said:


> got to say guys i read most of your threads with great eagerness, love the work you turn out, but this has got to be the best thread to date, ive seen you guys handle some serious performance machinery as far as cars go, but you can see the "fun" in this detail and at the end of the day, whats better than 4 mates having a good old mess about and getting the job done at the same time, absolutely spot on guys.


Thank you
Yes I agree completely, there are far to many people who take Detailing way too seriously imo


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work guys.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Great finish guys


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> Thank you
> Yes I agree completely, there are far to many people who take Detailing way too seriously imo


ha ha i see what you did there :lol: although the "duster" pictures prove otherwise


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Great work as ever, love the colour.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Brilliant Simon.....Brilliant...... Well done !!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work fellas, and congrats on getting roy grafting, we all know what he's like :wave:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

A great write up there Simon, nice work! Always enjoy reading these collaborations, looks like a fun weekend! 

Car looks superb too, a nice colour and looks very much improved after the treatment!

Look forward to the next one!

Jon


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Excellent write up wonderful car and paint colour to show the results on. Really inspired by it!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work guys! Harassing each other is always fun. The car came out great.


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Cracking write up! Thoroughly enjoyed the read 

Cracking little motor and stunning work!


----------

